# Cats dinner



## Caroline (Jun 6, 2011)

We were going to have duck for dinner last night, the cat ate it all and now he is a duck filled fatty puss


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Jun 6, 2011)

Giggle...  We get those if we aren't careful.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 6, 2011)

Caroline said:


> We were going to have duck for dinner last night, the cat ate it all and now he is a duck filled fatty puss



That's a terrible joke Caroline, But I LOVE it  Sheena x


----------



## David H (Jun 6, 2011)

Jokes like that should come with a 'Pun' Warning.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 7, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> That's a terrible joke Caroline, But I LOVE it  Sheena x



I do my best


----------



## Caroline (Jun 7, 2011)

David H said:


> Jokes like that should come with a 'Pun' Warning.



I did think of adding a pun warning, but I thought everyone would like a surprise supper first!


----------



## rachelha (Jun 7, 2011)

Hee hee love it


----------

